# I Just Test Drove The 8.9 And I Don't Like It



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

The original Fire was my first tablet, and I (still) adore it. I received  the 7 inch HD version for my birthday Thursday and it's awesome.

My mother called me about the 8.9 deal today and offered to split the difference with me. How could I turn down a $25 upgrade? So she ordered it and the plan is to send this one back.

However, I just came from Best Buy where I tried out the 8.9 and I am not digging it AT ALL. The thing  is freaking huge and heavy. My hands started to ache just from the test drive in the store.

The screen is fantabulous. This will work for the roughly 20% I spend watching YouTube videos. But for the other 80% I spend playing games and surfing the net, it's gonna be horrible. And  the smaller Fire is much more convenient for me to type on (less stretching to do).

The 8.9 is already on its way, so I'll keep them both for a few days and see if my opinion changes. Again, the smaller Fire was my  first tablet, so perhaps I just need time to adjust.

But as  of now, I'm regretting the purchase.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The larger size isn't for everyone.  Try it out, see if you like it.  I'm good with it for the way I use my tablets, mostly on a stand.  I use my eInk when I want to curl up with something.

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

In addition, Best Buy adds to the weight with those tethers they put on it.  I love sitting on the couch with my 8.9"--even if it's heavier than my previous one.


----------



## Morgan Talbot (Oct 29, 2012)

I picked up an 8.9 yesterday during their $50 off promo. It's for my husband, but I figure I'll use it now and again. I really like the lightweight Kindle 3 Keyboard that I already have, and the weight of just the Fire 7" is a bit much for me, so if I end up using the 8.9 in any way other than sitting on my lap or propped on my knees or something, I'm definitely investing in a stand.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Morgan Talbot said:


> I picked up an 8.9 yesterday during their $50 off promo. It's for my husband, but I figure I'll use it now and again. I really like the lightweight Kindle 3 Keyboard that I already have, and the weight of just the Fire 7" is a bit much for me, so if I end up using the 8.9 in any way other than sitting on my lap or propped on my knees or something, I'm definitely investing in a stand.


The Amazon covers are designed to work as a stand and do a decent job, I think, on a surface that it can grip -- clean wood, etc.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Jesslyn said:


> In addition, Best Buy adds to the weight with those tethers they put on it.


Good point, Jesslyn. I hadn't considered that.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

The size and weight of the 8.9" took a little getting used to but I'm glad I went with this size.    If you want a hand held tablet more for games than the 7" is probably better.  I kept my old 7" for now but after the first couple of days of using the 8.9 I don't reach for that one anymore.  I do think I need a stand for this more than the 7" but used one even with the 7".  There are alot of options.  I like the Coyl Cushion since I can use it on a hard surface or my lap.  I ordered a #5 size when I got the larger Fire but it still worked OK on the #4 that I have.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

They are pretty big! there comes a time when you have to decide if its just better/easier to just get a laptop instead of a tablet. Id imagine the bigger ones work well for group use rather than single user


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For me, the tablet still has it all over a laptop when it comes to using it while I'm out and about.  I can pop out my iPad or my HD8.9, and be using it in seconds quite easily while I'm standing in line.  No so much with a laptop.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For me, the tablet still has it all over a laptop when it comes to using it while I'm out and about. I can pop out my iPad or my HD8.9, and be using it in seconds quite easily while I'm standing in line. No so much with a laptop.
> 
> Betsy


Agreed; this is definitely the benefit of the tablet world over the laptops - and you don't have to strain your eyes like looking at a small smartphone screen. Just don't hold it up to take pictures, looks awkward


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BigReader said:


> Just don't hold it up to take pictures, looks awkward


I don't have a tablet I can do that with, but I'm okay with it. I've seen it so much it doesn't look weird to me.

Betsy


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I love my original kindle fire and have no plan on replacing it anytime soon.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

I don't like mine either - I absolutely LOVE it!

I have a 7" Nexus, and a Blackberry Playbook, and I appreciate their small size for times where portability is essential, but for any extended use - the larger tablets are way more enjoyable to use. Especially true for movies, comics, or magazine viewing.

For reading books, the 7 inchers are fine. As a matter of fact, I often read books on my Blackberry Torch phone - but only for short intervals like waiting in line, or on waiting for a pizza or Chinese carry-out (using Large fonts)


----------

